# Anyone taken Venlafaxine/Effexor?



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

If you haven't, here's a word of advice: DON'T!

It got rid of my anxiety, but the withdrawal was awful. I'd miss a day and feel like my brain was being sick in my skull and my eyes would shake in their sockets and the world would rock left and right like a ship. It took a few months to withdraw. I was on 150mg and was taking a quarter of the lowest (37.5mg) dose every 5 days before I could eventually quit.

Anyone else been on it? What were your experiences?


----------



## Reborn (Jun 24, 2011)

Definitely the worst med I've ever taken. It didn't really do much to help my anxiety and depression when I was on it and you're right withdrawals are hell! I've heard that there's support groups similar to this forum solely for people who are withdrawing from it. The shaking of your eyes and brain are called "brain zaps" and are the most annoying this ever. Even after my last dose of Effexor I still had these symptoms for almost 2 months. I wouldn't encourage anyone to try this stuff.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

i found it to be very effective with my dp but stopped my libido altoghether


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Yup. Unless you know you can remember to take it the same time * every day* without fail, it's not the drug for you. Miss one dose, withdrawl. Try cymbalta instead, longer half life


----------

